# WebVisu Alarmtabelle Zeit stimmt nicht



## samus (4 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem bei welchem ich nicht mehr weiter komme. Ich habe eine PFC200 750-8212. Programmiert wird mit eCockpit 1.6.1.5.

Im WBM habe ich die Zeit eingestellt, bzw sie wird da richtig angezeigt und über NTP abgefragt. Wenn ich in der WebVisu eine Alarmtabelle anlege und einen Alarm auslöse, wird die Auslösezeit falsch angezeigt. Sie hinkt der richtigen Zeit um 2h nach. 

Muss ich in E!Cockpit noch Zeiteinstellungen vornehmen? Könnte es mit Sommer/Winterzeit zusammenhängen?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## PN/DP (4 März 2020)

Du musst noch irgendwo die korrekte Zeitzone inkl. Winter/Sommerzeit einstellen. (ich kenne mich aber mit WAGO nicht aus)
NTP synchronisiert die Uhr auf UTC+0:00

Harald


----------



## samus (5 März 2020)

Hallo Harald

Ich finde diese Einstellmöglichkeit nicht. Wird dies über eine Funktion gemacht oder muss man dazu irgendwo in den Optionen von E!Cockpit/Codesys etwas einstellen?

Ich habe mal versucht die Zeit des Controllers auszulesen:




actualtime stimmt mit der richtigen Zeit überein.
basetime ist UTC+0

Die Zeit in der Alarmtabelle ist UTC-1. Woher diese kommt weiss ich noch nicht

Gruss


----------



## acid (5 März 2020)

Scheinbar kann man im WBM die Zeitzone einstellen, siehe Handbuch Seite 88.

Anhang anzeigen wago_pfc200man.pdf


----------



## Peter255 (6 März 2020)

Hallo,

die Zeiteinstellungen werden im WBM im Bereich Clock vorgenommen.



Grüße

Peter255


----------



## Peter255 (6 März 2020)

Ach ja und um die Zeit zu synchronisieren unter Ports und Services noch den 
Time Server eintragen. Bei mir ist das die statische IP der FritzBox. 




Grüße

Peter 255


----------



## samus (7 März 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

NTP funktioniert. Ich habe es auch mit einem PC ausgelesen und es gibt die richtige Zeit zurück.
Im WBM ist die korrekte Zeitzone eingetragen.


Ergebnis mit korrekter Zeitzone:



UTC und Localzeit stimmt im WBM. Wenn ich mit FuGetLocalDateAndTime und FuGetDateAndTime die Zeit der SPS auslese komme ich auf das selbe Ergebnis.
Die Zeit der Alarmtabelle geht UTC-1.Richtig wäre UTC+1.


Ergebnis mit falscher Zeitzone:



UTC stimmt, Localtime stimmt mit der Zeit in Halifax überein. Wenn ich mit FuGetLocalDateAndTime und FuGetDateAndTime die Zeit der SPS auslese komme ich auf das selbe Ergebnis.
Die Zeit der Alarmtabelle geht UTC+4. Richtig wäre UTC-4.

Irgendwie besteht ein Fehler der Alarmtabelle die Zeitverschiebung zur UTC richtig zu berechnen.
Könnte  das jemand von euch bestätigen? Ich habe im Moment nur eine PFC200 zur Verfügung.

Edit: Die Analoge Uhr in der Visu zeigt die "richtige" Lokale Zeit an. Habe ich gerade noch probiert.


Vielen Dank und Gruss


----------



## Peter255 (7 März 2020)

Hallo,

auf einer PFC-200 mit der Firmware 03.03.10(15) unter eCockpit 1.6.1.5 habe ich es gerade noch einmal getestet.
Der angezeigte Wert der Alarmtabelle entspricht bei mir genau dem von FuGetLocalDateAndTime zurückgegebenen Wert.

Grüße 

Peter


----------



## samus (8 März 2020)

Hallo Peter

Ich habe noch die FW14 drauf. Dann wird das wohl das Problem sein. Ich versuche jetzt allerdings seit ca 5h die FW15 draufzukriegen. Ich weiss noch, dass ich mit der 14 schon ziemliche Probleme hatte. Der Updatevorgang geht etwa bis 30-50%, dann friert das Fenster für ca 10min ein und anschliessend wird beim Status "Fehler" angezeigt. Wie führst du die Upgrades durch? Ich bin genau nach der Anleitung von E!Cockpit vorgegangen. Habe auch schon einen Factory-Reset gemacht, gebracht hats nichts.
Das Komische ist, wenn ich nach dem fehlgeschlagenen Upgrade aufs WBM gehe, steht da FW15. Ich kann dann allerdings nichts draufladen. Nach einem Reboot setzt er sich Automatisch auf FW14 zurück. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee? Ich zweifle mittlerweile stark an mir

Vielen Dank und Gruss


----------



## Peter255 (8 März 2020)

Hallo samus,

wie machst du denn das Update? 
Mit der eCockpit Updatefunktion oder wie früher nur möglich von einem Image auf SD-Card?

Wenn aus eCockpit heraus wo läuft die Firmware? 
Auf SD-Card oder im internen Speicher der PFC?

Ich habe die letzten Updates immer erst im internen Speicher (keine SD eingesteckt) gemacht und dann 
die Firmware aus SD-Card übertragen.


Grüße

Peter


----------



## samus (9 März 2020)

Hallo Peter

Da ich die .img Dateien nicht mehr gefunden habe und ich schon >FW11 hatte, habe ich die Upgrades immer mit dem eingebauten Firmware-Upgrade-Tool von E!Cockpit gemacht.
Das habe ich nach Anleitung vom E!Cockpit Handbuch gemacht.

Wie meinst du das? Muss man die .wup Datei noch auf den Controller laden? Ich habe es mit und ohne SD-Karte versucht.


Peter255 schrieb:


> Wenn aus eCockpit heraus wo läuft die Firmware?
> Auf SD-Card oder im internen Speicher der PFC?


Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit, ich habe leider noch nicht so viel Erfahrung. Was leider auch nicht hilft, ist dass jede Anleitung die ich finde wieder ein bisschen ein anderes Vorgehen hat.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt von Wago die .img datei angefordert. Bei dieser Datei hat es wieder eine andere Anleitung dabei, aber ich denke in weiss jetzt was du gemeint hast. Ich werde wieder Bescheid geben wenn ich hoffentlich weiter bin.

Gruss
samus


----------



## samus (9 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe nun die Firmware updaten können. Dies habe ich gemacht, indem ich die Firmware bei WAGO angefordert habe. Diese habe ich nach Anleitung mit dem DiskImager auf eine SD-Karte "gebrannt". Der Updatevorgang ging problemlos. Der Bug mit der Zeit besteht bei FW15 nicht mehr!

Problem gelöst! Vielen Dank allen, welche geholfen haben.

Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstehe ist, wieso dass der Updatevorgang aus E!Cockpit nicht funktioniert hatte. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee? Besteht ein offensichtlicher Fehler bei meinem Vorgehen? 

Gruss und nochmals Danke

Samus


----------

